# Pride Game coming out today



## JDenz (Feb 11, 2003)

Anyone else pumped up about it?


----------



## Antares33 (Feb 11, 2003)

http://gamespot.com/gamespot/stories/reviews/0,10867,2910506,00.html 

Looks like the game is fairly decent.


----------



## JDenz (Feb 11, 2003)

Fail I was wrong it comes out tomorrow.


----------



## ace (Feb 15, 2003)

Look forward to playing
Sak's da Man=-)


----------



## JDenz (Feb 15, 2003)

Looks like Primo is going to be all mad agian lol.  First it was Frank losing now it is going to be sak lol.


----------



## ace (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Looks like Primo is going to be all mad agian lol.  First it was Frank losing now it is going to be sak lol. *


:asian:


----------



## JDenz (Feb 15, 2003)

lol hehehe


----------

